# Big Lots Dragon



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A bit pricey for the size, but I think a techie could do something with this animated dragon from Big Lots:

http://www.biglots.com/product/animated-skeleton-dragon/p810346271?N=2915497221&pos=1:14

Here is the rest of their seasonal offerings this year:

http://www.biglots.com/c/seasonal/halloween/_/N-2915497221


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Now I have Dragon envy


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

"Drooling now!"

Why don't we get stuff like this in the UK - life is so unfair!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wish it was a little cheaper, but it's good to see a cool prop like this available. Big Lots is competing with Home Depot now.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That Big Lots Dragon is awesome! The specs don't match up with the picture though.

80"L x 28.7"W x 24"H Does this look like 2 feet tall to you?


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

To be over 6 feet long and only 2 feet tall does not sound or look correct.

Correction:80"L x 28.7"W x 50.4"H


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We'll have to watch for it locally. If it goes on sale, could be a major temptation. We'd have to turn it into a gargoyle so it would fit the graveyard theme better, though:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

80"L x 28.7"W x 50.4"H

These are the dimensions I found also Stick. Sounds a lot better


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You can get $20.00 off this dragon from July 20th - July 29 and free shipping


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Crap, now we feel compelled to buy one:googly:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, I know, I sabotage myself


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Hairazor, that was enough for me to pull the trigger and order one.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

It was kind of like a sign wasn't it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's here!

Skellie dragon by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mine came today also but I won't get to put it together till tomorrow


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

He does look awesome.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Was able to get our local store to hold one. Over the years we have become more selective on things that can stand the weather. We never know about Oct. in the Hoosier state.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We opened the box to take a quick look at him last night. We've already seen one crooked seam on a foot, so he's not as well made as the Home Depot skeletal offerings. However, it shouldn't be an issue since we're going to look at how we might personalize him with corpsing. We just have to make sure we'll be able to get him back into the box after Halloween no matter what we do to him.

If his sound sensor is not very sensitive (as it wasn't for the horse skellie), we may also look at setting him up for automatic triggering as shown in this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=43186


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Hell, what do you expect. I'm sure it's made in China.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I got lucky, my grandson came for a haircut and had nowhere urgent to be so he helped me put the Dragon (I shall call him Cedric) together. Yay!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's a short video of him in action:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Assembled and posing with the dog:

Abby and dragon by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like they are besties


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cautionary tale. Cedric, assembled, sat in the living room for a week and I decided to box him up till closer to Halloween. Broke the right wing at the joint just trying to pull it out. Did not attempt to remove anything else. Called Big Lots, the lady said I could return it to my local store for replacement or refund. Trouble is I got it online cause my closest store is 90 miles over a state line. She said I could box it up and send it back for refund or replace, or take a 15% credit. After discussion, sweetie and I decided to take the credit. We will glue the bleep out of the part and never dismantle Cedric. He will need to reside, fully assembled, at the barn with the horse from last year.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Hairazor said:


> Cautionary tale. Cedric, assembled, sat in the living room for a week and I decided to box him up till closer to Halloween. Broke the right wing at the joint just trying to pull it out. Did not attempt to remove anything else. Called Big Lots, the lady said I could return it to my local store for replacement or refund. Trouble is I got it online cause my closest store is 90 miles over a state line. She said I could box it up and send it back for refund or replace, or take a 15% credit. After discussion, sweetie and I decided to take the credit. We will glue the bleep out of the part and never dismantle Cedric. He will need to reside, fully assembled, at the barn with the horse from last year.


This. I got mine too the other day and was thinking about putting it together, was looking at the connections ant thought it would be next to impossible to get apart again so I've held off. Mine i going to modified anyway ( gotta make it more Sytnathotepy! ™ :googly, so I may invent better connections for it.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

So sorry that happened to your Dragon but thanks so much for posting that. Warns us on how delicate this skelly can be. I've had a few skeleton legs and hands break off during storage before. Guess they're not as carefree as I originally thought.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have enjoyed Biglots Halloween stuff the last few years.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Scubaspook has started adding movement to this creature - and so it begins


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

More work that scubaspook has done on his dragon:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sure makes mine look anemic


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Hairazor, you're not alone We haven't done anything yet with ours other than set him up in the formal living room.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

sigh. So many things I cannot buy....


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Hairazor, you're not alone We haven't done anything yet with ours other than set him up in the formal living room.


So I am not the only one that sets props up everywhere. I have scared everyone in this house, including myself, walking through the house at night in the dark having come face to face with one of them. Nothing more embarrassing than screaming bloody murder when I realized I was 3 inches from the face of my witch one night in the basement in the dark. It almost gave me a heart attack and I was the one that set her up there.


----------



## Joanna Cronemillerl (Jul 2, 2017)

is there any way to mount the dragon to a piece of plywood?


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> More work that scubaspook has done on his dragon:
> 
> Big Lots Dragon 3/4 done - YouTube


I've been thinking about how to plumb mine with fog, ever since I seen about the dragon. Sadly mine never made it out of the box. Main haunt is beginning of the month at the campground. And between kept getting called into work for emergencies 3 weeks in september working sometimes 7 days a week accomplished nothing then all the rain and ended up extremely sick. Rest of month been raining almost constantly and still getting over things just stayed in the basement in the box.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I seem to have lost my assembly instructions for the Dragon. I would appreciate if anyone can scan it up or whatever and post it. Please please please


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We were very careful taking our dragon apart after Halloween, but I still managed to break a connection in a leg. A lower leg will need a little work next year so it will stay in place. The dragon is more fragile than the horse.


----------

